# Discovery Bar Completely Gone.



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

I have 2 Premieres and 1 Roamio. They all are missing the discovery bar.
Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've seen this when the internet connection goes down. But then it says something up there like v301 error or something.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Everything else working fine.
All internet based features work.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

miadlor said:


> I have 2 Premieres and 1 Roamio. They all are missing the discovery bar.
> Has anyone seen this before?


What items are you asking the Discovery Bar to display? Like Dan said, it's usually a network issue and they may come back on their own. I would run a quick network diag to be sure.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

They are missing from my 3 Minis, but not the 2 Roams.
I have a topic open in the Help forum.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

also missing from our Premiere.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

I've removed and added options to try and trigger and rebooted the TiVos...same.
Last resort would be to power cycle my network.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

miadlor said:


> I've removed and added options to try and trigger and rebooted the TiVos...same.
> Last resort would be to power cycle my network.


That's drastic. But if it passes network diags on the device with the missing bar, why not.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> That's drastic. But if it passes network diags on the device with the missing bar, why not.


That's why I'm not running to do it.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

My Discovery Bars are also completely gone, not just blank tiles.

My Roamio Pro, XL4, Premiere and Minis using one as a Host do not have the Discovery Bar.

The Bolt does, and if I switch a Mini to use the Bolt as a Host the Mini gets it back. Switch the host back to the Roamio or XL4 and it disappears.

Every other real time TiVo server function works.
I have rebooted everything, including my cable modem, and they have not come back.

The Discovery Bar disappeared a few days ago, on Thursday, right after I signed up for the Priority Update, probably just a coincidence, but thought I would mention the timing.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

I signed up for the update on Wednesday. Then Thursday Cox OD showed up. Later on Thursday I lost the Discovery Bar.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Is everyone missing the Discovery Bar also a Cox customer?

Perhaps another bug in the Cox OnDemand App??


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Do I have Cox you are asking?

Yes, but just 1


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> Is everyone missing the Discovery Bar also a Cox customer?
> 
> Perhaps another bug in the Cox OnDemand App??


Just a shot in the dark, but I would suggest changing the Discovery Bar to only display My Shows. That should stop network activity.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> Just a shot in the dark, but I would suggest changing the Discovery Bar to only display My Shows. That should stop network activity.


Did not work, unchecking the Cox OnDemand app did not help either.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

I just did a chat on TiVo.com

"That is an issue we are already working to permanently resolve here. Restarting the TiVo device router and modem has fixed it for some. But otherwise just let us get the issue resolved from this end."


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I have a third Roamio on the newtork still on the monthly plan riding off the contract on it, its a Basic used as OTA only. No matter which of the three is the Host, the DB is missing only on the Mini's but not the Roams. The Roams of course is Ethernet and the Mini's Moca.


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish mine would disappear


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

hillyard said:


> I wish mine would disappear


Lol I agree, it takes up screen real estate. I never use it. I was hoping to read in this thread that it's a new feature


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mine is still there with a new Roamio Pro on Comcast (and last connection was earlier today).

Scott


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

TiVocustomers, this is something that we are currently investigating. Would you mind private messaging me your TiVo service numbers and I can add your account to our investigation?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> TiVocustomers, this is something that we are currently investigating. Would you mind private messaging me your TiVo service numbers and I can add your account to our investigation?


Why do you care, we have had people mention there should be no audio delay when going from Live TV to central, and many years later you've done nothing.

Tivo_Support, do you really want to support us? If so, we can bring it on.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

foghorn2, I am sorry to hear that you are having issues with your audio on your TiVo box. Are you connecting through an audio system, or direct from your TiVo box to your TV? What type of TiVo box to you have? If you are connecting through a sound system or AV receiver, can you bypass it and go direct to your TV? We definitely want you to be able to enjoy your TiVo box, so we are certainly here to help.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Turning off the discovery bar completely and permanently would be a very desirable feature.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Lurker1 said:


> Turning off the discovery bar completely and permanently would be a very desirable feature.


Actually very true, the only reason I mentioned it is because it just looks empty, they should just move everything up, make more room for whats important.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

Luker1, you can certainly put in a feature request that goes directly to our developers through this link http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

foghorn2, if you can provide me a link to where everyone is having this issue, I would be happy to report it. The only other audio dropout issues that I found on the community was people that bypassed their AVR equipment with this issue and then no longer had the issue. Again, if you would like further assistance I am happy to assist. Unfortunately we cannot fix an issue or address and issue if we don't get the proper reporting, which would be to contact us through our phone support or letting us know on here and providing the necessary information for us to assist you.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

hillyard said:


> I wish mine would disappear


This really is the only time I can remember where I'm happy about a bug occurring, lol.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> foghorn2, if you can provide me a link to where everyone is having this issue, I would be happy to report it. The only other audio dropout issues that I found on the community was people that bypassed their AVR equipment with this issue and then no longer had the issue. Again, if you would like further assistance I am happy to assist. Unfortunately we cannot fix an issue or address and issue if we don't get the proper reporting, which would be to contact us through our phone support or letting us know on here and providing the necessary information for us to assist you.


Hi. I'm afraid you have two competing problems here. First is the issue with an audio dropout of one or more seconds when using the TiVo button to enter TiVo Central. The same audio dropout happens when you hit the Live TV button. It has been that way for as long as I have owned a TiVo, but that only goes back to the Premiere 320GB. How you have the TiVo connected is unimportant. It bothers some more than others, and is worse with an AVR with Dolby Digital enabled.

Second is the very short audio dropout that may or may not have associated video issue also. This dropout can not be duplicated if you rewind and play the program again. Ms. Margret is aware of this problem that began with the Roamio basic and is less of a problem with a Plus or Pro. It also happens with a basic Bolt. Using the optical output also reduces the problem. If the dropout can not be duplicated by rewind, then it is not part of the content and a result of the output processing. More information here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421

Neither of these problems have anything to do with the Discovery Bar problem. But thanks for listening.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

JoeKustra, I appreciate that link. If any of you in this link although it is for Discovery Bar missing, are experiencing this issue with audio please provide me with your TiVo service number so that we can investigate. Again, I really appreciate the link!


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Sarah, the audio issue is easily recreated on any Premiere.

Simple test: While watching tv... entering or exiting TiVo central will have an audio drop out.

It "should" work like entering and exiting the guide.... no drop out.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

foghorn2, Your right.

I've noticed the Roamio has much less of a drop compared to the dead air on the Premiere.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

From what I've read the issue is diminished even more on the Bolt, so the speed of the hardware seems to have an effect on that issue.


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

Mine is gone two starting maybe yesterday or the day before. First they all went blank, then today after a restart the boxes aren't even there.

Hopefully a glitch TiVo will resolve soon. I've had our roamio a couple months now and find those boxes useful for surfacing games or shows (and sometimes annoying too).


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Cox Customer here.

Lost Discovery Bar on 2 Roamios and 4 Minis.

2 Minis just installed today.


----------



## Treflip823 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hopefully mine disappears as well!


----------



## nleavitt (Oct 9, 2012)

I just added 2 V1 Minis and they have no discovery bar, however a V2 mini I previously had had the discovery bar. Although I'm also not a big fan of the Discovery bar and don't use it, I do want my tivos working properly. I thought this was something with the v1 minis only. can TiVo please confirm. I am also a COX customer.


----------



## EA1970 (Nov 25, 2015)

buckweet1980 said:


> Lol I agree, it takes up screen real estate. I never use it. I was hoping to read in this thread that it's a new feature


Unfortunately, when the Discovery Bar disappears, it's still wasted real estate - blank space where the bar is supposed to be. It's kind of annoying (even though I never use the Discovery Bar recommendations).

PS - Mine has disappeared too. Cox customer.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

So do we have anyone other than Cox customers having this issue yet? I got one of the CableCards moved from one of our S3 OLED's to our new Roamio Pro and paired (which was painless) and we're not having this problem with Comcast.

And coming from 2 S3 OLED's I don't have an issue with the Discovery Bar. 

Scott


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Mine is gone too. Cox customer.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Cox customers,
Is anyone missing the Discovery Bar on a TiVo that is strictly OTA, no CableCARD, and does not have the Cox OnDemand App?

This info might help to isolate the issue.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox customers,
> Is anyone missing the Discovery Bar on a TiVo that is strictly OTA, no CableCARD, and does not have the Cox OnDemand App?
> 
> This info might help to isolate the issue.


Im only missing the DB on the mini's, I have 2 roamios on cable with the COD turned on and one roamio ota only- no COD, no matter which host- no DB on the minis, DB good on the 3 roamios. 2 v1 minis, 1 v2 mini.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

All cable card here.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

LynnL999 said:


> Mine is gone too. Cox customer.


ditto


----------



## jaquade (Dec 7, 2003)

Have a Roamio and three mini's. Discovery Bar missing on all the units. Cox customer with cable card and tuning adapter.


----------



## debikk (Jan 21, 2011)

I am a Cox customer and my discovery bar went missing today. The only reason I care is because I need to re log into my Netflix and it is saying wrong password when it is not. So thinking this missing Discovery bar has something to do with it. Did you find a fix. I have rebooted several times, rebooted router, rebooted tuner all to no avail.


----------



## DoubleDAZ (May 7, 2014)

CoxInPHX said:


> The Discovery Bar disappeared a few days ago, on Thursday, right after I signed up for the Priority Update, probably just a coincidence, but thought I would mention the timing.


I signed up right away too, but my Discovery bar didn't disappear until sometime last night.

BTW, I still have the empty boxes for Cox On Demand too, though now when I select TV and then the 1st box, the 1st box on the next screen shows ABC. When I select ABC, the 1st box on the next screen is blank, but when I select it, I see the 5 boxes for 20/20. The first box with ABC is the only one that displays anything on that screen. When I drill down to CBS, etc., I eventually get a list of shows just like with ABC. The strange thing is that the first time I select ABC, CBS, etc., I can see the folder icons, but they disappear quickly, so it appears the app is trying to display them. I generally get to On Demand shows using search, so the blank squares is more of an inconvenience.

FWIW, I don't use the Discovery bar, so I'd be happy without it if they could simply display more of the My Shows lists, Guide, etc. I do use the Live View window though, so I assume the available real estate wouldn't change.


----------



## DoubleDAZ (May 7, 2014)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> foghorn2, I am sorry to hear that you are having issues with your audio on your TiVo box. Are you connecting through an audio system, or direct from your TiVo box to your TV? What type of TiVo box to you have? If you are connecting through a sound system or AV receiver, can you bypass it and go direct to your TV? We definitely want you to be able to enjoy your TiVo box, so we are certainly here to help.


Sarah, when it comes to audio delay, I run audio from the TiVo through an AVR using the optical port, so I could accept that as an explanation if it weren't for the fact that displaying the Guide causes no delay or drop. However, the delay was shorter before the Cox On Demand app was added. Still, I can accept that displaying the Guide is different than displaying the menu system and adding Cox On Demand increased the time. I also use HDMI to the TV, so I can switch between AVR and TV audio. There is still the delay and it is only slightly shorter through the TV vice the AVR. When I press EXIT, I hear the TV and right behind it the AVR, just enough to notice the slight difference. The delay is annoying enough for me to skip back to replay the audio if someone is talking at the time and I miss a few words.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> foghorn2, I am sorry to hear that you are having issues with your audio on your TiVo box. Are you connecting through an audio system, or direct from your TiVo box to your TV? What type of TiVo box to you have? If you are connecting through a sound system or AV receiver, can you bypass it and go direct to your TV? We definitely want you to be able to enjoy your TiVo box, so we are certainly here to help.


You may be taking foghorn2's posts too seriously, Sarah -- he jokes a lot. See post #13 here for just one example.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I was at my sisters home in Glendale, AZ, yesterday, also with Cox.

Her Discovery Bar was also gone, on her Premiere. Her Cox OnDemand was working well though.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Darn, I was hoping maybe it was gone for good. It's completely a waste of space, *especially* on the iPad app (and the network activity to get the info for the discovery bar _seems_ to at least be correlated to losing connection since I never see that info fill up and THEN it lose connection.. and on the iPhone, it doesn't show the bar, and I basically NEVER lose connection on an iPhone, though I admit it has way fewer data points of use).

Also, in the prefs, you can uncheck ALL items, but all it does is seem to make the bar stop updating items for a while...


----------



## hotspace (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks. Sarah I appreciate the support.


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

748-0001-902F-6C47 > service number for my TiVo Premiere.
Missing Discovery Bar. Yes, I am a Cox customer in North San Diego.
Thanks,
DrWeb


----------



## gcw07 (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anybody's discovery bar popped back up yet? Mine is still missing on my boxes.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Nope, mine is still gone.

(Cox, cable card + tuning adapter.)


----------



## M3267L (Feb 8, 2008)

LynnL999 said:


> Nope, mine is still gone.
> 
> (Cox, cable card + tuning adapter.)


Cox (Las Vegas, NV) with Cable Card & Tuning Adapter. Missing Discovery Bar for 3 days on Roamio Pro.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Well TiVoSupport_Sarah never got back to my PM.

I ended up emailing Margret about this and the Weekend Cox OnDemand Issues. Hopefully Margret will respond.

Who knows the Priority Update may fix this all, one can only hope.


----------



## nleavitt (Oct 9, 2012)

Called into Tivo support about the discovery bar issue - now gone for me on all units (1 Roamio, 3 minis). After troubleshooting router settings, ports, Moca, settings etc, all of which work fine, we tested Cox VOD and I kept receiving C501 Errors. That triggered a response from a higher level of support apparently, but all they could say is that there is an "outage" with Cox VOD that is being addressed, and this outage affects the discovery bar.

Also, mi minis do not show the live TV window in the corner with HD menus as well. They said this is related. They did not give any timetable for correction.


----------



## gcw07 (Oct 30, 2007)

I wonder how or why a outage of Cox VOD would cause this bug even when Cox VOD is turned off. Since they had the problem with the details screen with the Cox VOD on, I've had mine off for a few weeks now.


----------



## BadCommand (May 23, 2014)

Mine dropped off one by one- 1 roamio and 6 mini's. Now none have the discovery bar and I'm quite happy. However it would be nice to fill that area up top with extending My Shows upwards. As for "fixing"- take your time Tivo, I can think of a hundred other things regarding the service that would be time better spent.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Mine's back after priority update was installed.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

miadlor said:


> Mine's back after priority update was installed.


Both mine also, SW Vers 20.5.6, (RoamioPro & XL4)


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm starting to think this is a COX problem? I just sent a PM to Sarah with TSN'S.


----------



## Phil Broughton (Sep 25, 2004)

buckweet1980 said:


> Lol I agree, it takes up screen real estate. I never use it. I was hoping to read in this thread that it's a new feature


me too


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

miadlor said:


> Mine's back after priority update was installed.


mine are back also with the 20.5.6 update


----------



## ELPHILLIPS (Feb 16, 2012)

Cox AZ. My Discovery Bar is not up yet. I never use it but it's like something is missing. I show current SW 20.5.2b. Is that most current?

Edit: I placed a request for 20.5.6 update.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

ELPHILLIPS said:


> Cox AZ. My Discovery Bar is not up yet. I never use it but it's like something is missing. I show current SW 20.5.2b. Is that most current?
> 
> Edit: I placed a request for 20.5.6 update.


How does one place a request for the update?


----------



## Tanic (Jun 22, 2004)

Discovery Bar is back as of last night on Roamio Plus after one week outage. Cox PHX.


----------



## ELPHILLIPS (Feb 16, 2012)

Surrealone said:


> How does one place a request for the update?


https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.6

Just did a reboot and TiVo downloaded 20.5.6.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

ELPHILLIPS said:


> https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.6
> 
> Just did a reboot and TiVo downloaded 20.5.6.


Thank you


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

CoxInPHX said:


> Both mine also, SW Vers 20.5.6, (RoamioPro & XL4)


Mine is back, too. I didn't look to see if I got a software update, will when I get home. It appeared last night while watching NFL game... 
Michael aka DrWeb


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

nleavitt said:


> ........ Also, mi minis do not show the live TV window in the corner with HD menus as well. They said this is related. They did not give any timetable for correction.


Minis don't show the video window in the upper right corner except for in the guide if you hit the guide button while watching a tuner.


----------



## nleavitt (Oct 9, 2012)

HarperVision said:


> Minis don't show the video window in the upper right corner except for in the guide if you hit the guide button while watching a tuner.


That's what I thought, but the Tivo CS rep when troubleshooting this said that when the mini grabs a tuner, live TV shows in the corner when going to Tivo central, and pressing the Tivo button again releases the tuner and it goes away. Since my Mini's are new to me, I thought it was a problem from the start with my network setup, but it's not. Just a CS rep not knowing the product.

All my units updated to 20.5.6 and the discovery bar is back and everything appears to be working fine - as far as I understand how the Mini works.


----------

